# story type



## Forgotten_Fox (Nov 16, 2007)

Whats your fave story type? is it drama, action, comedy, kids or romance? i dont know how to make a poll yet so yeah this have to do? anyway hope you don't mind me posting a thread. just wanna know what is most populer so i can write storys about the populerst topic. thank you.


----------



## pinkplushii (Nov 16, 2007)

My favorite stories are probably hybrid types. A bit of action, a bit of drama, some romance, definitely a bit of comedy.

Though if I had to pick, my favorites are either action or comedy.

EDIT: Durr I forgot about horror. Well. Psychological horrors.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 16, 2007)

Horror are my favorites  supernatural stuff and the like as well.


----------



## Forgotten_Fox (Nov 16, 2007)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> Horror are my favorites  supernatural stuff and the like as well.




Never wrote a horror before, i could try . and hybrid storys i can also try, should be fun writing new things.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Nov 16, 2007)

I read just about whatever I feel like.  I see a book on a shelf in the library that for some reason catches my eye, I start to read it.  Found all the best books that way.
But my favorites, I suppose, have been science fiction, fantasy, and philosophical or literary works (preferably a mix of all four, though those are really hard to come by).
Writing what's popular... why didn't I think of that?


----------



## crimsonwolf90 (Nov 16, 2007)

I like the supernatural stories.  Horror is ok, but it has to be less gross out and more pee your pants.  I also love action.^^


----------



## Forgotten_Fox (Nov 16, 2007)

M. Le Renard said:
			
		

> I read just about whatever I feel like.  I see a book on a shelf in the library that for some reason catches my eye, I start to read it.  Found all the best books that way.
> But my favorites, I suppose, have been science fiction, fantasy, and philosophical or literary works (preferably a mix of all four, though those are really hard to come by).
> Writing what's popular... why didn't I think of that?




Hehe i can try writing of all four as soon as i can find out what philosophical and literary works means. not so good at english  though i am learing it very fast arnt i? wish i had a library near me or a book shop, love reading


----------



## KazukiFerret (Nov 16, 2007)

sex. At least I'm honest. 

Action is good, hybrid stories are cool as well. I read whatever catchs my eye at the time it really doesn't make much difference to me I love to read. If you write a story let me know and I'll read it.


----------



## Icarus (Nov 16, 2007)

action with an anti-hero


----------



## Forgotten_Fox (Nov 16, 2007)

KazukiFerret said:
			
		

> sex. At least I'm honest.
> 
> Action is good, hybrid stories are cool as well. I read whatever catchs my eye at the time it really doesn't make much difference to me I love to read. If you write a story let me know and I'll read it.



I written a story and bussy with one, when i'm done with the one i'm busy ill write thats most populet, though i never written a story about s*x in it, not really perverted, and i'm still a virgin lol. once i can register ill post , hope it will be readeble though, still an amatour but i'm getting better. take care


----------



## M. LeRenard (Nov 16, 2007)

Ah... sorry.  By philosophical, I just mean books that are written in such a way as to get you to think about something differently.  Philosophical, philosophy, the like.  By literary, I mean.. well, literature.  So, like, books that are famous because of their contribution to mankind's important-idea bank, basically.  In any case, neither is very popular, so I wouldn't worry about it too much.

I'm looking at your profile, and it says you're from South Africa.  Just curious, but what's your native language?  I don't know too much about Africa, sadly.


----------



## Forgotten_Fox (Nov 16, 2007)

Icarus said:
			
		

> action with an anti-hero



An anti-hero? you mean like the bad guy win or somthing? i. sorry for being so slow lol.


----------



## Forgotten_Fox (Nov 16, 2007)

Icarus said:
			
		

> action with an anti-hero



An anti-hero? you mean like the bad guy win or somthing? i. sorry for being so slow lol.


----------



## Vore Writer (Nov 16, 2007)

What I like to read is thriller and fantasy type stuff, with some drama thrown into the mix.


----------



## Forgotten_Fox (Nov 16, 2007)

M. Le Renard said:
			
		

> Ah... sorry.  By philosophical, I just mean books that are written in such a way as to get you to think about something differently.  Philosophical, philosophy, the like.  By literary, I mean.. well, literature.  So, like, books that are famous because of their contribution to mankind's important-idea bank, basically.  In any case, neither is very popular, so I wouldn't worry about it too much.
> 
> I'm looking at your profile, and it says you're from South Africa.  Just curious, but what's your native language?  I don't know too much about Africa, sadly.



how did i post two same replys? anyway i speak Afrikaans origenaly, tough i love english allot more, much easyer  and thanks for the info on that words now i know what that mean, thank you. if you have any more questions of south afrika your always welcome to ask more.
so late here too now. or early


----------



## KazukiFerret (Nov 16, 2007)

Forgotten_Fox said:
			
		

> KazukiFerret said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I can't wait, just send me a PM and I'll gladdly read your stories as I have much free time.


----------



## Forgotten_Fox (Nov 16, 2007)

KazukiFerret said:
			
		

> Forgotten_Fox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure it whould be great for sombody to read them, my first completed story is about a fox and one i'm bussy with now is about a special rat. i love writing and reading.


----------



## Huey (Nov 17, 2007)

Ideally, a book would contain at least some aspect of most of those story elements. I like stories that play with my emotions. That have unpredictable plot lines. Ones that seem to hide an important truth just beneath the surface, causing me to want to keep reading and reading until I figure out what it is. 

Also, I've enjoyed some unconventional fiction. For example, a single book with five or more stories that all tie together but are presented in an order that is non-chronological. Each story is interesting enough to read alone, and every chapter connects some aspect of the storyline with another. If you know what I mean...



			
				Forgotten_Fox said:
			
		

> An anti-hero? you mean like the bad guy win or somthing? i. sorry for being so slow lol.



On an extremely basic level, an anti-hero is someone you, the reader, "root" for despite the character possessing less than admirable characteristics. Raskolnikov could be viewed as an anti-hero. So could Ben Wade from 3:10 to Yuma.


----------



## silvertwilight (Nov 17, 2007)

Mystery!!
I love mystery movie/storys that give you a chance to figure things out before the characters do
Gives you something to think about


----------

